# Best Government Companies in Abu Dhabi in Terms of Benefits



## crunchylolita (Oct 3, 2013)

What are the best government companies in Abu Dhabi in terms of salary / benefits?


----------



## syed_21j (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi! I would recommend DEWA, few of my friends work there and all are happy about their jobs.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

what job profile? Not all of them would recruit for all job profiles, and there is an increasing stress on emiratisation.
DEWA is in Dubai, not Abu Dhabi.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It seems a bit of an odd question without knowing what type of job you are looking for.
I have to recommend ADIA due to world-class compensation package including accommodation, school fees, bonus system, medical benefits, gratuity scheme, interest-free loans, etc, but if you don't have investment experience and qualifications you would be wasting your time.


----------

